# Critique my new horse please???



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

He looks nice enough. Cannot really tell anything from that angle of picture. But congrats on your new horse!


----------



## Kliment (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, congrats I like him too


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Very cute! Looks like he could use some groceries though


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice horse! Do you mind if I ask what country you live in? The landscape around is beautiful!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

He's stunning and I really like his name! Have fun with him, more pictures are a must.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Cutey. Is he out of Megahertz by any chance with that name?


----------



## jenniferw (May 23, 2012)

Hidalgo13 said:


> Nice horse! Do you mind if I ask what country you live in? The landscape around is beautiful!


I live in Zimbabwe  Im canadian though


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice, Congrats!


----------



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

Cute, I love the background as well. Can't really critique anything from that angle though.


----------



## lacey123 (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope your not jumping him in all those gadgets, that is very very dangerous.


----------

